# The Newish Titling Classes



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I think a lot of the newer titling classes look like fun, too. I might try a couple with Tito just to put him back in the obedience ring. We did versatility in December and it was really a fun class to show in.
I've thought the same thing about Open A, btw. Typical to see 3/4 or more NQ. Weird.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I really enjoyed the GN class with Faelan - it was different, with very heavy distractions each time but I was more relaxed so he worked through the distractions. He already had his CDX when he went in for legs #2 & #3 of GN, but I really think it helped him ring exposure wise. Like one thing I never worked was the judge carrying his dumbbell around - it never occurred to me that was something to be aware of LOL

One thing I have noticed is the change in available matches and Show N Go's, or at least my availability to take part in them - I think other folk may have the same issues so I think that plays a huge role in the dogs not being as ring ready as they were 20 years ago. I used to think nothing of hopping in the car to travel 4 hours for a match, sitting around all day and drive home; I honestly can't do that anymore and still keep up my house and take care of my dogs, work out etc; not to mention the price of gas - that is 4 days worth of commuting to & from work worth of gas.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

We actually have two places locally that do show n go's in the Winter months. There really aren't matches these days...


----------

